# GW-BASIC Printing?



## WhizCat (Sep 29, 2002)

While running GWBASIC.EXE as a task under Windows 98 SE:
1. How can I make LPRINT and LLIST work?
2. Also, PRINT #1 after an OPEN "LPT1:" FOR OUTPUT AS 1?
a. For a Xerox W940?
b. For a Lexmark Z12?
c. For an HP PaintJet XL?
d. For an Epson L80?
Any and all adivce will be very much appreciated.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You may need someone that specializes in that language. There is this forum:

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/175912

Not sure if anyone else here may help, but someone may 

Regards

eddie


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

moving to developement forum, may get a better response there


----------



## WhizCat (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks Eddie...I am a specialist in the GW-BASIC language, but not in Windows.

Thanks Brian...maybe some Windows guru will pick up on this.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I already emailed, but I am posting just in case anyone else wants to know.

I couldn't get gwbasic to print anything. The program is too old.

So I downloaded Libert Basic which is a million times better.

lprint works. llist doesn't work, but there is no need for it in this program because you can just copy and past or use the following code to print a bas file if you don't like the paste and copy way.


```
filedialog "Print a BAS file", "*.bas", fileToPrint$
    if fileToPrint$ <> "" then
        printerdialog
        if PrinterName$ <> "" then
            open fileToPrint$ for input as #readMe
            while not(eof(#readMe))
                line input #readMe, line$
                lprint line$
            wend
            close #readMe
            dump
        end if
    end if
    end
```
also you can experiment with

DosPrint . It allows you to print in a ms-dos window if for some reason you can't. I have win2k and an HP printer that won't work in an ms-dos window, but dosprint allows it to work fine. I tried loading dosprint before loading gwbasic to see if I could get gwbasic to work, but couldn't. However you can experiment with it and maybe you will have better luck.

but after you make a program in liberty basic, you can use Firstbasic to compile the basic file into an executable.

also visit here http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Park/4504/basic_compilers.html

there are plenty of great alternatives to gwbasic.

good luck

forgot to add those programs are shareware.


----------



## Helenozaur (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you try DOSPRN (http://www.dosprn.com)? 
When I have to print from legacy apps I use it.

As I know it supports almost every type of printers (winprinters, USB/network printers, print servers, you name it).

The version I have supports Epson and HP PCL escape sequences, international codepages and so on. Hope it helps.


----------



## WhizCat (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks you all.

I'm going to look at DOSPRN this evening!

BTW--Liberty BASIC is good, yes, but not a substitute for GW-BASIC at all--you cannot do graphics in LB.

GW-BASIC is too old?

I don't think so. Look at my home page, then Software, then Screen Shots to see what some "old" games look like running on a Windows hot rod.

Tom,
aka WhizCat
at
http://whizware.scottserver.org/index.html


----------



## WhizCat (Sep 29, 2002)

Here's the good news:

DOSPRN will solve some of my printing problems. Some I am not yet sure about.

I have sent an e-mail to their support group, and depending on a couple of answers I am looking for, I intend to buy this program.

Although it is aggravating to use, compared to days of yore, it ain't their fault that Windows is such a wicked witch to watch work.

Thanks for the connection gang--I've been looking for a solution to this one for a long time.

WhizCat


----------

